# New BHM, 19, from canada. I come bearing pics, haha.



## curvy_goth_boy (May 8, 2008)

Hey everyone I just got a new account here so I could start some posting, which I didn't really do much in the past. Anyway, I'm 19, long dark hair, and I'm a musician/artist/writer. As far as my body goes I'm pretty fat, but if that's what you wanted to see then that's good, haha. I'm kind of curvy for a guy and I've even been mistaken for a girl on a few occasions. Anyway, if you like what you see drop me an email. I could use some positive feedback. Anyway, hope you enjoy my embarassingly fat body, haha. 

View attachment Mbn.JPG


View attachment wc.jpg


View attachment Me.JPG


----------



## Melian (May 8, 2008)

I tried to message you on BFC, but your inbox was full!

Must be a popular one.....I see why.


----------



## curvy_goth_boy (May 9, 2008)

Melian said:


> I tried to message you on BFC, but your inbox was full!
> 
> Must be a popular one.....I see why.




Oh, that's retarded ! I just joined so they're only letting me have one PM or something. You can email me at [email protected]. And I don't know why the name, haha.


----------



## Melian (May 9, 2008)

You need to make a few forum posts before your PM limit is extended. Just to encourage participation and discourage trolling 

Anyway, I emailed you.


----------



## rabbitislove (May 9, 2008)

Nice! I like long-haired BHMs! And fellow Canadians! (Ontario-an myself, displaced in Michigan for a few years). You should post pics of your face!


----------



## bexy (May 9, 2008)

goth?? long dark hair? ok i need to see a face pic!!


----------



## anybodys (May 10, 2008)

You are luscious, my dear. And very feminine-- I mean that as a compliment, hope you take it as one.


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 10, 2008)

Excellent curves.


----------



## Liss (May 10, 2008)

/Tries to touch the soft belly
I like.


----------



## curvy_goth_boy (May 14, 2008)

Well thanks everyone. I'm glad to see there are actually people that LIKE that sort of thing, haha.


----------



## Minerva_08 (May 14, 2008)

freakin' yummy!! 

I second Bexy's motion. Face pic, please.


----------



## Baigley (May 14, 2008)

*adds vote for face pic*


----------



## curvy_goth_boy (May 19, 2008)

Haha, people seem to reallly want a face pic. I wish I had the power to just post one, haha. I could send some PMs maybe ? I don't know, haha.


----------



## charlieversion2 (May 19, 2008)

you don't need power, just Teh Force


----------



## bexy (May 21, 2008)

ive seen face pics and they be good! very good!! SO POST!


----------



## curvy_goth_boy (May 24, 2008)

I've sent face pics to two people already, but I think I can only do that through email because of privacy and such. Wouldn't want anyone I know to be seeing some things, haha.


----------



## CuriousKitten (May 26, 2008)

curvy_goth_boy said:


> Oh, that's retarded ! I just joined so they're only letting me have one PM or something. You can email me at [email protected]. And I don't know why the name, haha.



*raises eyebrow* I haven't heard of you yet until I saw your post here and I practically live at the BFC. I hope you take Melian's advice and post some! I'm sure the community would be more than thrilled to welcome you. Plus ten posts go by fast. Post an intro. Post to the poll on how you found the website and then you have only 8 left. Pick from BHM FFA discussions or just post in the general section about music, movies and more. Anyhow hope to see you on the BFC more.


----------



## saltyeyes (Jun 4, 2008)

oh sweet lord, you're gorgeous...and btw, i've been lurking for over a year and a half now but somehow you've made me come out of hiding...


----------



## Tad (Jun 4, 2008)

saltyeyes said:


> oh sweet lord, you're gorgeous...and btw, i've been lurking for over a year and a half now but somehow you've made me come out of hiding...



Welcome out of lurkerdom, salt-eyes! I hope now that you've gotten this first post out of the way we'll see more from you 

And CurvyGothBoy, I'm sorry, but I think we are going to have to chain you out front as bait, to lure the lurkers out of hiding


----------



## unconventional (Jun 10, 2008)

i would have to agree, hes very good at baiting the lurkers. but i mean who could resist such an incredible body? i know i cant


----------



## Tad (Jun 10, 2008)

unconventional said:


> i would have to agree, hes very good at baiting the lurkers. but i mean who could resist such an incredible body? i know i cant



Heh, the plan is working! Sorry, CGB, you're going to have to sit here longer, this is the most productive bait we've had in a while 

Now, unconventional, now that you let yourself be lured into posting once....any chance that we can shake a second post out of you? The introductions thread is always a good place  But anywhere will do. So far we know you think of yourself as unconventional, and you like bodies like CGB's. Its a start.....


----------



## unconventional (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a few other posts on here edx, and theres really not much to know about me. Ive known CGB for a while, I just wanted to publicaly let him know that I think that he is very hot. lol. But i will definately be posting on here more. <3


----------



## saltyeyes (Jun 24, 2008)

would anyone be willing to help me figure out how to size a profile picture to appropriate scale?...it's part of the reason (albeit a small one) that i 've been so lurky these past couple of years...


----------



## Tad (Jun 24, 2008)

saltyeyes said:


> would anyone be willing to help me figure out how to size a profile picture to appropriate scale?...it's part of the reason (albeit a small one) that i 've been so lurky these past couple of years...



I see you have a profile pic up now  (and a most fetching one at that) I hope with that out of the way you'll feel that much more inspired to post


----------



## curvy_goth_boy (Jul 1, 2008)

unconventional said:


> I have a few other posts on here edx, and theres really not much to know about me. Ive known CGB for a while, I just wanted to publicaly let him know that I think that he is very hot. lol. But i will definately be posting on here more. <3



Thank you very much. I had no idea you were here too. That is quite awesome, haha.


----------



## unconventional (Jul 17, 2008)

curvy_goth_boy said:


> Thank you very much. I had no idea you were here too. That is quite awesome, haha.



You know what i think would be more awesome??? if you ever called me !! * growls.* i havent talked to you in a month.


----------

